# Looking for new tyre dressing



## chowy (Apr 24, 2006)

Been using Meguiars Endurance Gel for some time now and I just don't like the sticky nature of this product.

I used to use Wonder Wheels tyre/trim dressing which I liked. It was applied by a foam pad and was like a watery milky coloured liqiud. So easy to apply. OK, it's not as durable as the Endurance gel but seeing that I apply after every wash, it's not a problem for me.

They stopped making this which is why I swapped but is there anything similay that is applied via a foam pad i.e. not wasteful and leaves a great gloss? Preferably not too expensive too


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

I'd reccomend the CG's trim gel. It's a product that really suprised me with just how well it works. The results last for a good few weeks as well.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I'm very pleased with the CG Trim Gel from David G.

A little goes a very long way, it's very shiny and not sticky. It can be applied with a sponge or tyre swipe and the gloss can be reduced by later buffing with a micrfibre. It's not what I'd call expensive either.

I think it's pretty much exactly what you've described as wanting.  

HTH,

Alan W


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I think the CG gel is good but it can tend to build up like Endurance Gel (very similar type of product) but isn't quite as sticky, very glossy though. Personally i prefer these though which are more liquid products.


Poorboys Bold and Bright

Autoglym Tyre Sheen

Megs Hyper Dressing

Autobrites Tyre Shine or SupaSheen


All the above can be sprayed on and put on with either a paint brush or sponge which ever takes your fancy.

Optimum Tyre shine is also supposed to be a bit like PB B&B but only longer lasting. I've not tried it myself, out of all the ones above though its a tough choice.

PB's very good, great shine easy application and water based which is always good. Smells great too coconut!, but quite expensive

AG very similar to the above just not as good a shine

Hyper Dressing, good because it can be diluted and used on other areas too. Cut 1:1 with water gives a good shine - neat is Bling but also Sling if you don't go back over with a cloth once dry. Good value at £38 per 5ltrs as it does dilute well.

Autobrites TyreShine and SupaSheen, i prefer the SupaSheen but both excellent products for the price, easy to apply and last quite well being silicone based. Plus you can buy samples or 1ltr ones before you go for the big 5ltr products. Cheap too.

Rob


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Poorboys Bold and Bright for me, I've dressed my tyres a good 20 times and only used 1/4 of a bottle of product. Doesn't last long but it is water based so can easily remove and reapply (which I tend to do each week).


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

CleanYourCar said:


> I'd reccomend the CG's trim gel. It's a product that really suprised me with just how well it works. The results last for a good few weeks as well.












Nice Look . Poorboys Bold and Bright is very good too.


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

I've just gone back to using Endurance after a while away using other products. Yes it's sticky, yes it's messy but IMO it can't be beaten for durability.

I use disposable gloves and an old sponge to apply it with, saves getting covered it in yourself. Also, a quick wipe with a towel after 15 minutes or so removes any excess and therefore eradicates any sling (one slight 'problem' with this product).

Ben


----------



## squeal (Mar 3, 2006)

from your description of the wonder wheels tyre dressing i would say zaino perfect tyre gloss is what you are after-by miles the easiest to apply-no sling either and can be layered,i apply also after every wash and i love the stuff.a bottle sounds expensive at £16 but you only need a small amount per application.my bottle is still on the go after 11 months.having been an endurance user before i say its durability is gd,i applied with a sponge applicator,however,i find gels often awkward on tyres to get a good spread that doesnt clog in the txt.megs also had minor sling.cg trim gel is similar product,yes a good shine and no sling if buffed off properly,but the gel is quite stiff to use,i prefer their liquid oil dressing.i would recommend zaino applied with an applicator from david g,cant go wrong


----------



## DangerMouse (Jun 14, 2006)

I use bold & bright on my furby. Would fit the bill for you i think, sounds a lot like what you used before - milky liquid, easy to apply, etc


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

BenP said:


> I've just gone back to using Endurance after a while away using other products. Yes it's sticky, yes it's messy but IMO it can't be beaten for durability.
> 
> I use disposable gloves and an old sponge to apply it with, saves getting covered it in yourself. Also, a quick wipe with a towel after 15 minutes or so removes any excess and therefore eradicates any sling (one slight 'problem' with this product).
> 
> Ben


I'm exactly the same mate, either that or i'll use the Trim Gel from David, they're both very similair products to be honest


----------



## chowy (Apr 24, 2006)

If CG's Gel is similar to Endurance, then it's not what I'm looking for.

I think I might give the poorboys b&b a try.

I assume "Sling" is when you drive off before fully dry and it ends up splattered on the bodywork.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I think you will like the PB Bold and Bright, great product and sounds similar to your original one.

Yep sling is exactlty that, usually happens with gel type products more - too much product applied usually is the main culprit.

I find dressings work much better if the tyre is cleaned well first, ie APC or a bit of Degreaser etc.

Rob


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

After applying CG gel i drove home covering 115miles with no sling.


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

I have ordered some of the new Auotbrite 'Tyre Silk' as soon as i get chance i will post some pics up of the results :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

chowy said:


> Been using Meguiars Endurance Gel for some time now and I just don't like the sticky nature of this product.
> 
> I used to use Wonder Wheels tyre/trim dressing which I liked. It was applied by a foam pad and was like a watery milky coloured liqiud. So easy to apply. OK, it's not as durable as the Endurance gel but seeing that I apply after every wash, it's not a problem for me.
> 
> They stopped making this which is why I swapped but is there anything similay that is applied via a foam pad i.e. not wasteful and leaves a great gloss? Preferably not too expensive too


well i use CG silk and shine(imo its exactly like PB BNB) anyway i have just ordered Blackfire long lasting tyre gel seen it on Rob Don's LCR and was very impressed


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> well i use CG silk and shine(imo its exactly like PB BNB) anyway i have just ordered Blackfire long lasting tyre gel seen it on Rob Don's LCR and was very impressed


I have PB BNB and CG silk and shine too, same product


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Blackfire tyre gel is really good, non-sticky and dries completely, no sling and not too glossy, just right. I used to use PB BnB but it doesn't last long, Blackfire is my #1 tyre dressing now.


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

BenP said:


> I've just gone back to using Endurance after a while away using other products. Yes it's sticky, yes it's messy but IMO it can't be beaten for durability.
> 
> I use disposable gloves and an old sponge to apply it with, saves getting covered it in yourself. Also, a quick wipe with a towel after 15 minutes or so removes any excess and therefore eradicates any sling (one slight 'problem' with this product).
> 
> Ben


And the benefit of using the glove is you can take it off whilst holding the sponge and use it to seal the sponge. Therefore keeping the mucky stuff away from the rest of your stuff, and the sponge retains the gel without drying out. :speechles


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

I've used Bold and Bright for a while, it's very good:










Much less messy than the gel based products, so well worth a try.

Gareth


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

I've never had a sling problem with Meg's Endurance. My fave tyre dressing at the mo!


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

im looking for a new dressing too and was gonna get CG new look trim gel as im using turtle wax extreme tyre gel atm and it doesnt seem to last very long

I want something that will last longer than a few days and also give a nice matt finish as supposed to super shiny/glossy

although i need some new trim dressing too so i guess CG new look gel would kill two birds with one stone!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Breezy, all you need to do is give the CG gel a wipe over after say 10mins, this will then matt the finish a bit.

Rob


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info Rob I usually Apply tyre dressing with a washing up sponge, is it best to rub it in a circular motion or just apply ona sponge and apply in straight lines?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

The CG trim gel is best applied with a sponge and i normally apply it rounbd the contour of the tyres ,you can control the shine by reapplying for the high shine look or simply buff with an old towel to produce a matt shine:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

you need to show me again david lol


----------



## jonboy (Oct 30, 2005)

Another PB BnB user great stuff just spray it on and quite cheep as well if buying the bulk bottles


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

jonboy said:


> Another PB BnB user great stuff just spray it on and quite cheep as well if buying the bulk bottles


Were can you get the bulk bottles from mate, I'm after a new tyre dressing :thumb:

Darren


----------



## k80 (Oct 26, 2005)

Lespaul said:


> Were can you get the bulk bottles from mate, I'm after a new tyre dressing :thumb:
> 
> Darren


Alex @ www.seriousperformance.co.uk

I have approx 400ml in a trigger spray bottle if you would like to try it before buying a gallon.

I love the results BNB gives but find durability very poor in some cases 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Blackfire long lasting tyre gel deffo my fav at the moment then poorboys bold n bright


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

short stay medium gloss: Poorpboys Bold n brite

long stay very glossy: Armor All Gel / Megs endurance

medium stay silky look: Optimum tyre shine


----------



## CamV6 (Dec 14, 2006)

So, which is the longest lasting SHINE?

1. Megs endurance

2. CG trim Gel

3. Autobrite tyre shine


Alex at SP advised me to use Cleakote rubber & vinyl dressing which I've used for the first time today. How does that compare with the above in terms of longevity of shine. (BTW, I prefer high shine to matt/silk finish)


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Hmm not so sure about the clearkote, it's liquid and I really hate liquid dressings

As long as the tyre is cleaned and prepped well (autoglym 07B and carlack 68 plastic care) sonus and wolfgang tyre gels are sensational

Non sticky, no buildup and apply as many coats as you like. Has lasted three months on my tyres (ultra high performance yoko's)
Even if they fade alot, they come back to life with another drive and never burn or rinse off.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

CamV6 said:


> So, which is the longest lasting SHINE?
> 
> 1. Megs endurance
> 
> ...


Close call between CG trim gel and megs endurance on shine lasting!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I found the CG just outlasted the Megs one


----------



## Dave Mk6 (Oct 21, 2006)

young_guns said:


> short stay medium gloss: Poorpboys Bold n brite
> 
> long stay very glossy: Armor All Gel / Megs endurance
> 
> medium stay silky look: Optimum tyre shine


Thats the first time i think i've seen Armor-all mentioned on here. I use the Armor-all foam spray,& have done for about 5 year,& IMO it last's alot longer than megs endurance.  
I dont know what im doing wrong with the megs,as reading on here,people say it last's for days on end,but i found it only lasted 2/3 days  ,so i went back to A-All
.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Clark said:


> I found the CG just outlasted the Megs one


Good choices but soo prefered the Blackfire tire gel :thumb:


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

I am running out og AG Instant dressing which doesn't last more than a week, tried Megs and did not like it... and I like more and more CG products, so will try CG next time...:thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Grizzle said:


> Good choices but soo prefered the Blackfire tire gel :thumb:


Love the Blackfire tyre gel, another :thumb: :thumb: from me too:thumb:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Another Blackfire vote here, just changed over to it from Poorboys Bold and Bright, both look great but the Blackfire seems to last a bit longer.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Good choices but soo prefered the Blackfire tire gel :thumb:


Me too, thats what i use but it wasnt included in the above list


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Clark said:


> Me too, thats what i use but it wasnt included in the above list


I Really should read the topics more haha:thumb:


----------

